# neuer Ping-Anruf 0137-737997496



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

Betrifft
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14159

Bitte die Nummer noch einmal nachschauen, es fehlt wohl eine Ziffer, dann hier anfügen, danke:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12933

hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14132

@mods: bitte sperren, nach Vollzug löschen.


----------

